# CD contains Nri extension file



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I received 1 CD from my friend which contains "ISO1.nri" file of 100KB. When i try to open that file then it opens in Nero and shows lots of files. Please tell me how to extract the files from that. 

According to me around 500MB of data written i the CD but shows only that file.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What is the CD meant to have?

Edit: The NRI file is Nero's version of an ISO file. I don't use Nero so I'm guessing that it's probably the same way as an ISO file.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I dont think this is normal iso file otherwise can be easily open with software like Isobuster. And this CD contains the jpg and corel draw files.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you try copying it back to your hard drive and then burning the file to a blank cd as an image.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So it's a copy of Corel Draw?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Use Nero image writer to burn it to a CD. It is basically an ISO file but with Nero control bytes


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> So it's a copy of Corel Draw?


Its not a copy of corel draw, the Cd contains the files which is created in corel draw as a designer.

I try to burn the image and then it shows an error " A non critical error occured during this operation, which may result in a defective right. Do you wish to continue anyway?"

When i burn it non of the files are opening and showing corrupt. Please help.


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

NRI file is like a layout... not an image file... 

layout meaning you can save what you what to burn to disk without acually createing a ISO.. so if you put a NRI on a different computer, it will look for certain files in certain location which my not exist

make sense? lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think the original disk was burned incorrectly, that's probably the basic issue here.


----------

